# new shoes



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Installed new fork sleeves on my luck ring 
Feels right !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice attachment.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

So why the trouble looking for a shooter? This one looks great, and your sleeves look well thought out. Looks like a solid go-to.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

This shooter was just recently aquired. HP.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Installed new fork sleeves on my luck ring
> Feels right !


That is a sweet little shooter, it is on my list of slings to add to my Dankung collection ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Installed new fork sleeves on my luck ring
> ...


Just ordered, should be a real nice little shooter, the dankung slings although small can carry some heavy tubing and let some heavy ammo fly ;- )

wll


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

that will probably be easier on the bands as well. Good idea/


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > lunasling said:
> ...


Just got it and set it up .. it is an awesome slingshot. I set mine up with 5/16"od tubes and a Ray's pouch...8.25" static length .... This sling will take anything and will throw 200-314gr lead with serious force. I love the shape as it is a stainless steel "MULE" it is almost as wide yet very thin and very pocketable. I added the gutted paracord sling for safety reasons yet the big hole at the bottom fits my pinky perfectly.

Here is a pic:









wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Have fun with it brudda !

Im dividing time with all 5 of my shooters as i can lol


----------

